# carbon expresses mayhem arrows



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I shot the ol maximums when they first came out, Then went to GT for several years. I got a dozen mayhems on a trade and will definatly be shooting these arrows from now own. Picked upway more accuracy.


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

Depends on you and your set up. The arrows have slightly different spines so it one may be better for you than the other, plus there is the weight difference to consider.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

To me they are really heavy


----------

